# Interchangeable equip?



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all,

I have been trying to get a TBH up and running for years but every year it has some disaster. This year the queen flew off before I could house her. Totally my error in not covering the queen cage hole fast enough and not a reflection on TBHs. 

However, it's made me reconsider my Langs which have few problems... I have equip from Dadants but have been considering ordering from Brushy Mt. I know in theory a medium is a medium but is it really? Have you used different pieces of equipment from difference places? I'd like to know before I order. I'm going to all foundationless 8 mediums (thanks Michael Bush). I love the idea of equipment that is totally interchangeable. 

As for foundationless - I did it last year and was blown away by the strength of the combs. Even when the guide fell out the comb was no more off kilter than I've seen in other hives where they have foundation. And it was way stronger than I've been told it would be. I was amazed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

flannelberry said:


> I know in theory a medium is a medium but is it really? Have you used different pieces of equipment from difference places?


Over the years I've accumulated woodenware from different suppliers, and yes, there are slight differences. Sometimes enough to be mildly annoying, but not enough to bother me. Maybe some extra burr comb where the bee space between two different boxes isn't quite right, or perhaps a couple boxes don't stack quite as flush together as I'd like, but nothing serious.

There was an article in _Bee Culture_ a year or two ago that compared exact measurements of woodenware from the major suppliers. If I can find it, I'll post a link.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks so much Indy. Your post was exactly what I was hoping to learn.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been told you really need to watch the bee space. Some manufacturers make the bee space below the frames in the box, so when you stack one box on top of the other, the bee space to get from one frame to the other is to go below the frames. Other manufacturers put this space above the frames. If you stack two opposing types of boxes, you'll either have too much space or too little. I've made sure that I keep my source of equipment all together instead of mixing, just in case. Anyone else know if this is true or false?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"Anyone else know if this is true or false?" * 

It's true. Many of the deeps I have have the frames nearly flush with the top of the box then some of my early boughten boxes has the frames set down in the deep about 3/8th of an inch when you set the latter box on top of the first type it pushes the frame up so they don't rest on the frame rest and there is now bee space between the deeps. I've marked all deeps with the top bars flush with the top so I can sort of keep them together.

the ones I make are Kelley style and the frames sit down in the deep about 3/8th of an inch.

 Al


----------

